# nycc sig series



## apapage (Sep 12, 2012)

Wondering if anyone participated in the C or B-sig rides with nycc. I generally ride alone but would like some exposure/experience with group riding. I know my way around bikes, built some on my own and I maintain all of my bikes. Ride about 1500 miles per year, not too fast. I average about 14 mph. Curriculum materials for C appears to be geared for real novice riders (speed 11-16 mph). B on the other hand does not go into the basics and speed is between 16 and 18 mph. Any thoughts?


----------



## MojoHamuki (Feb 20, 2009)

Yes. I did a few years back. Here is a quick rundown

I joined to have a structured winter/spring foundation. I too beforehand rode mainly solo. I was in a sig 18 group and by the end of training I was ready for the first year they did the ny grand fondo doing our own century just the week before (last session was 100 mile day)

Pros
1. A steady progression of miles over the weeks builds an excellent winter into spring foundation.
2. You will most likely like and continue to either ride or just keep in touch with fellow riders. 
3. You will learn how to ride in groups and around other riders. This is very different from riding solo and at your own pace. Great NYC riding skill to have. 
4. You will get a review of foundation skill sets and how to be a more proactive and defensive rider. I see these skills coming into play much more now with the increase of cyclists, especially "single serving riders" on the citibike share bikes. 

Cons
1. I personally found that for the most part I enjoy riding solo. You only have to worry about yourself and your own gear. No waiting around cramped up because of someone else's technical issues and vice versa you don't hold anyone up. 
2. You have to ride the pace of the group and the flow of the group. I personally like to eat on the bike and take as little rest as I can get away with. I don't need 45 minutes at a halfway stop to sit and have a full lunch. 
3. How they placed us was by doing 4 test laps in Central Park. But you have to stop for all the red lights and on a Saturday when they do this the park is usually full of people. A lot of people lied about times. My group had a mix of experience levels. Because of the whacky times people rode in the test they couldn't actually maintain those speeds on group rides. 
4. The first two weeks were very basic. I guess they wanted everyone to have the same baseline steps down and see everyone's skill levels. This is only a con if you are a middle ground cyclists like I was. It was frustrating having to "practice clipping in and out" for two weeks. 

Overview
I would def recommend doing the sig. Just know that your out riding along. "Just riding along" and not doing much pace lining and more advanced stuff till near the end. Once I settled with that I really enjoyed the experience even with my cons. My cons were actually what the sig program IS and not my idea of what it was. 

Tip
If you ride often work a bit on getting your speed up. Central Park is not flat. It's not like the Hudson valley in terms of hills but it's either up or down. I see riders who average 18 on the 9w drop to 15 16 doing loops at same effort and the sig 16 I saw always had a larger number of newer riders to cycling, crashes or mechanicals.


----------



## apapage (Sep 12, 2012)

Thanks for the insight. I typically ride alone and recently with two other riders. I have been riding on and off for over a decade averaging about 2000 miles per year with clipless. I was hoping that the b series would be a little more advanced. I want to concentrate on group riding skills but I don't think that I am fast enough for the a sig. I will see if I can increase my speed around the park. Thanks again.


----------



## MojoHamuki (Feb 20, 2009)

Nycc also has plenty of group rides of various levels everyday of the week which are also great. The sig differs in that you get to ride with the same people for a number of weeks and build up both skill and distance together. You get to know the wheel in front of you. But you could also join some of the non sig group rides at a skill and distance level you feel comfortable with


----------

